
Switchto: User-level threads with threads [pdf] - jashmatthews
https://blog.linuxplumbersconf.org/2013/ocw/system/presentations/1653/original/LPC%20-%20User%20Threading.pdf
======
jashmatthews
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXuZi9aeGTw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXuZi9aeGTw)

